# Maxima DIY site - many pics and videos - very cool



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Have a look here: www.motorvate.ca

There is a lot og good stuff here, like how to do your own brakes, changing gear oil, clutch, and cleaning your throttle body just to name a few.

Enjoy it, I sure did!


----------

